# Design Studium



## RalfHeinz (18. November 2004)

Hallo

Studiert hier vielleicht jemand Design oder hat es studiert?

Ich weiss, dass das hier eigentlich nicht reingehört, aber ich hätte mal gerne nen überblick darüber, wer so alles Profi ist.


----------



## bluex (18. November 2004)

hm, ich werde grafikdesign studieren , ab nächsten sommer =)


----------



## maaary (29. November 2004)

Ich studier's nicht,bin aber Grafik Design Azubi


----------



## ShadowMan (29. November 2004)

Hi du!

Was hat ein Studium damit zu tun ob jemand Profi ist oder nicht? Es gibt genug Studenten die wirklich gar nichts für ihr Studium tun (was ich absolut nicht verstehn kann).
Des weiteren gibt es auch Azubis wie mary z.B. die auch ne Menge drauf haben können 

Ich selbst studiere Computervisualistik.

Design kann man meiner Meinung nach übrigens nicht wirklich studieren. Im Studium lernt man Hintergründe wie Dinge funktionieren, in einer Ausbildung lernt man den Umgang mit den Programmen, aber "Design" ist immer eine Geschmacksfrage. Jeder empfindet etwas anderes als schön. Bestes Beispiel sind wohl "Modedesigner". Ich glaube kaum das es mehr als 3% schön finden was die auf dem Laufsteg präsentieren lassen, oder?! *g*

Okay, das war etwas weiter ausgeholt, aber ich denke jetzt verstehst du was ich meine 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## schleckerbeck (29. November 2004)

Hi,
 mich würd mal interessieren, was man in Deutschland überhaupt so alles in Richtung Grafikdesign studieren kann, bzw. welche Uni oder FH gut, welche schlecht ist. Hat da jemand nen Überblick?

 thx!


----------



## ShadowMan (29. November 2004)

Hi du!

Das Thema gabs schon so unendlich oft im Forum. Schau doch einfach mal nach. 
Des weiteren ist im aktuellen Spiegel ein großer Bericht über die Quali der Unis, worauf ich aber nicht viel geben würde, denn spezielle Meinungen von Freunden/Bekannten sind meist besser.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## killababe (4. Januar 2005)

hallo, ganz neu hier und total verzweifelt, bin grad aufs thema hier gestoßen und wollt fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann was ich bei so nem eignungstest für mediengestaltung zu erwarten hab


----------



## Rollo (5. Januar 2005)

Hi Killababe...es kommt ganz darauf an was der Betrieb für Voraussetzungen hat. Willst du studieren oder als Azubi Mediengestalter werden?
Also in einem Betrieb ist das übliche (Rechtschreibung, Mathematik, und bei Medeingestaltung noch Kreativität und hin und wieder auch eine Gruppenarbeit). Aber kein Grund zu verzweifeln...


----------



## killababe (5. Januar 2005)

hey, erstmal danke für die antwort 

also ich würds gern studieren anner FH quasi und bin auch schon voll in den mappenvorbereitungen...nur von dem test weiß ich mal so gaaar nicht was mich da erwartet, du meinst gestaltung, kreativität? ist wahrscheinlich nix wo man sich großartig drauf vorbereiten könnte, oder?


----------



## Rollo (6. Januar 2005)

Naja wie will man sich auf Kreativität vorbereiten, entweder man ist es oder nicht. Genau wenn du Referenzen hast dann auf jeden Fall mit nehmen, dass kann Pluspunkte geben. Wünsch dir viel Erfolg...


----------



## MonoMental (7. Januar 2005)

Für Freunde der digitalen Kunst kann ich nur folgendes empfehlen:

SAE 

Werde dort auch dieses Jahr meinen Master machen.

greetz

der mono


----------



## ShadowMan (7. Januar 2005)

Hi Mono, sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich halte echt nichts von SAE.
Ich dachte auch das es eine gute Möglichkeit ist in diese Branche einzusteigen und war in Köln bei einem Schnupperkurs. Soweit auch ganz interessant, nur dummerweise konnte ich schon alles was dort gezeigt wurde und selbst die Abschlussarbeiten die dort gezeigt wurden waren mehr als "langweilig". 

Meines Erachtens liegt das Problem dabei einfach an der Vielfältigkeit. Man lernt viel praktisches, aber die richtigen Grundlagen (Mathe usw.) lernt man dort gar nicht. Als Zwischenarbeit musste dann ein Mädel einem Hund einen Knochen in den Mund legen mit PS so das es möglichst realistisch aussieht. Da war die Rede von das man für das Studium dort wirklich 100% seiner Zeit braucht usw.

Ne tut mir leid, aber für über 5000 Euro schon allein für den Bachelor...das muss nun wirklich nicht sein und wirkliches selbstständiges Arbeiten lernt man meines Erachtens nur an einer Uni oder einer richtigen FH.

Also wie gesagt, ist nur ne Meinung, also sieht das nicht als persönlichen Angriff oder so 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## MonoMental (7. Januar 2005)

Hi Shadowman,

ich gebe dir recht, dass dort viel praktisches vermittelt wird. Aber ein großer Aspekt, der für die SAE spricht ist der, dass die technischen Mittel zu Realisierung verschieden digitalen Projekte enorm ist. Man bedenke, dass die neu erichtete SAE Akademie in Australien das modernste Medienzentrum Australiens ist. Das allein spricht für sich.Das es nicht staatlich finanziert wird ist klar, weil die Mittel für derartige Studiotechnik enorm hoch sind.
Ich persönlich habe meinen Bachelor in Medieninformatik gemacht, weil ich ebenso wie du der Meinung bin, dass die Grundlagen an staatlichen FHs wissenschaftlicher vermittelt werden. Daher denke ich, dass eine Kombination aus beiden ein recht gute Wahl ist.

Ich find es ein bissl schade, dass du von der SAE garnichts hältst. Klar sind die Projekte, die sie bisher allen zu Schau stellen nicht wirklich der absolute Hammer, aber dies ist ja immernoch abhängig von den jeweiligen Studenten, die diese realisieren. Mir geht es nur darum, dass die SAE wirklich TOP Technik zur Verfügung stellt - wie man sie nutzt ist sicher jedem selbst überlassen, aber dies finde ich ist eine gute Grundlage (vorausgesetzt, man hat vorher ausreichend Kenntnisse über die verwendeten Applikationen und technischen Mittel) um Ergebnisse zu erziehlen, die mit herkömmlichen Mitteln nicht oder kaum möglich sind.

Ansonsten Viele Grüße

der Mono


----------



## ShadowMan (7. Januar 2005)

Hi Mono!

Okay, dann sind wir ja einer Meinung *g* Weil das "Grundstudium" würde ich dort auf keinen Fall machen, denn 5000 Euro für die paar Grundlagen sind zu viel verlangt. Die Technik ist auf jeden Fall hervorragend, da kann man wirklich nichts gegen sagen. Ich denke aber das man nur wirklich gut wird wenn man dort sehr viel selbst macht, da ich einfach das Gefühl hatte das das Wissen zu oberflächlich ist. Aber da kann ich mich irren.

Zur Technik: Es ist auf jeden Fall klasse das man so viel Technik hat, aber die meisten der heutigen Betriebe usw. werden diese Technik nicht haben. Ich denke das es eher vorteilhaft ist wenn man so gut ist und dabei mit weniger Technik und mehr Können auskommt. Mit mehr Technik klar zukommen ist meiner Meinung nach einfacher als mit weniger arbeiten zu müssen.
Denn in andere Techniken einarbeiten wirst du dich überall, aber wenn du ein Studium an einer Uni hinter dir hast ist das alles kein Problem, da du jedes Semester mind. 3 neue programmiersprachen oder Programme lernen musst und das natürlich nebenbei und nicht in einer Vorlesung in der ein Programm erklärt wird 

Aber wie gesagt, will hier bloß nichts schlecht machen oder so. Mich hat damals vor allem der Preis dafür abgeschreckt und das vermittelte Wissen.
Ich denke aber das es ein sinnvoller Zusatz ist wenn man eine Ausbildung gemacht hat, da das "Studium" bei der SAE sehr schnell geht und zusätzliche Qualifikationen mit sich bringt.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## MonoMental (7. Januar 2005)

Shadowman - ich sehe, wir sind einer Meinung. ^^

Ich gebe dir völlig recht, dass es manchmal einfach günstiger ist, mit weniger auszukommen, aber zur Lehre an sich finde ich das nicht schlecht, weil man auch mal die Möglichkeit hat, an speziellen Sachen zu arbeiten. Später in der Wirtschaft lässt sich solch eine Technik kaum finanzieren, weil erstens meist die Anzahl der Projekte fehlen, um alles zu finanzieren und zweitens die Kunden garnicht in der Lage sind, die Preise für die Projektumsetzungen zu bezahlen, da sie nicht wissen, was am Ende alles dahinter steckt.
Das mit der Uni sehe ich auch so. Man lernt so dies und das und ist durch sämtliche Belege und deren qualitativen Anspruch stark daran gebunden, schnell neue Techniken oder Sprachen zu lernen. Hab's ja selber gemerkt. Jedoch bin ich auch der Meinung, dass ich das extreme Selbststudium und das autodidaktische arbeiten nicht unbedingt der Fakultät zu verdanken habe, sondern mehr oder minder meinem Ziel etwas für mich zu erreichen. Weiterhin haben die meisten Profs - wie ich finde - kein pädogisches Potential - zumindestens war es in meinem Fachbereich so. Man war eigentlich grundsätzlich auf sich allein gestellt. Das hat zwar auch seine Vorteile, weil man gezwungen ist, etwas zu machen und weil es für die Zukunft unabdingbar in der Branche ist, sich ständig weiter zu entwickeln. Aber wenn alle Professoren ihr pädagogisches Potential weiter ausschöpfen würden, wäre bei den Studenten sicherlich noch wesentlich mehr drin.
Ich denke auch, dass es sinnvoll ist, erst ein Studium an einer staatlichen FH oder Uni zu machen und im nachhinein ein privates Institut - like SAE - zu besuchen. Der Preis ist  schmerzlich, aber zum Ausbau eigener Fähigkeiten sicher nicht verkehrt.

Viele grüße

der mono


----------



## Tetsuo (19. Januar 2005)

haha,
eignungstest, kinderkacke, aber der matheteil ist hart und der physikteil auch..;-].. ansonsten kommen 4 Test bereiche ran, die sich an den Fachbereichen Operating, Beratung, Design und Technik orientieren...


----------

